
You Won’t Get Rich Working for Someone Else - pauljarvis
https://creativeclass.io/getrich/
======
epimetheus
While I agree with the premise, the idea that the author is making so much
more doing freelance is a bit of an illusion. A 53k year salary with benefits
is probably equivalent to 70-80k, and on top of that, you have to pay
something like 18% more in taxes (both parts of Social Security, etc).

Granted, that's for the US, so YMMV.

